# recherche ipod hifi



## punkybv (21 Septembre 2010)

bonjour a tous, 
comme le titre l'indique, je recherche un ipod hifi qui est le caisson de son fabriqué par apple jusqu'en 2006 ou 2007 je crois destiné a remplacé ma "feu" chaine hifi.
Voila si quelqu'un a une piste, je suis preneur en me doutant bien que je n'aurais qu'une occasion, mais ça me va!
merci a tous


----------



## bruce (5 Octobre 2010)

j'ai un ipod hifi en trés bon état qui est dans son carton complet avec télécomande qui on été remplacé par un systéme bose  je le vend 200 euros .
si intéressé  voici mon Tel XXXXXXXXXX sur PARIS
Cdt Bruce


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2010)

bruce a dit:


> j'ai un ipod hifi en trés bon état qui est dans son carton complet avec télécomande qui on été remplacé par un systéme bose  je le vend 200 euros .
> si intéressé  voici mon Tel XXXXXXXXXX sur PARIS
> Cdt Bruce



Toi, tu n'as peur de voir ton mobile saturé de messages de petits rigolos. 

Si tu veux communiquer ton numéro de téléphone à un membre du forum, fais-le par MP.


----------



## punkybv (4 Novembre 2010)

merci de cloturer cette discussion et merci a bruce pour son ipod hifi.


----------

